# Master Chief the English Bull Terrier



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chief at the Humane Society.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! I love the bull terrier faces, they look both dignified and adorable.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to DF! I just love Bull Terriers! Wonderful photos and a beautiful dog. 
Looks just like a Bull Terrier brought into my work (vets office) the other day as a stray. Had been shot in the hip/ leg.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty bull terrier, a fav breed of mine. I prefer the minis but the standards are lovely too.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Love love love Bull Terriers. On my list to own one day. By the way, Halo fan?


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

mashlee08 said:


> Love love love Bull Terriers. On my list to own one day. By the way, Halo fan?


Indeed I am! I haven't had a chance to play Halo 4 yet, but I did buy it. My brother has been enjoying it, lol.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chief502 said:


> Indeed I am! I haven't had a chance to play Halo 4 yet, but I did buy it. My brother has been enjoying it, lol.


I only just got it the other day, played it a couple times. It is quite different, took some getting used to but its good fun!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! I have always admired Bull Terriers.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

I got Chief a new collar and a dog tag made for him yesterday. I think the red goes well with his color.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

That is the first English Bull Terrier I have ever seen. I must say that I way prefer them to regular Bull Terriers. The face is less pronounced. He is a handsome boy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> That is the first English Bull Terrier I have ever seen. I must say that I way prefer them to regular Bull Terriers. The face is less pronounced. He is a handsome boy!


LOL, and English Bull Terrier is a Bull Terrier, same breed, Bull Terrier is just the official name.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> That is the first English Bull Terrier I have ever seen. I must say that I way prefer them to regular Bull Terriers. The face is less pronounced. He is a handsome boy!


English Bull Terrier and Bull Terrier are the same breed. However, I've posted his picture on a FaceBook Bull Terrier group and people might think he's a mix. He doesn't seem to have the arch in his nose like the typical Bull Terrier.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! I loooooove BTs.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of him.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love seeing photos of him. He is beautiful!


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

There will be plenty, that's for sure! I post pictures of him on my FaceBook almost hourly, haha! I've also posted pictures of him on a FB Bull Terrier group and I've been told he looks like a EBT x Pit cross, which I'm kind of seeing in his face. Not that that matters.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Agreed, BT & Pit is a good guess. He's gorgeous!! BTs have been my favorite breed since I was 4. I briefly fostered a mini mix last year, she was precious.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

DAWWW!!! Adorable! Here is another picture I snapped of him today. He was wore out after playing with some other doggies.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dog and lovely pictures! Really one of the handsomest Bull Terriers (or mixes, if he is one) I have seen.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! He is such a gorgeous boy. Here is another photo. hehe!


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your dog is beautiful!!


----------



## kyran doyle (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree one of the best looking bull terriers I have seen!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Requesting adorabull Xmas pics of MC!


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Requesting _adorabull_ Xmas pics of MC!


I see what you did there.  I'm moving later today and will be moving for the next couple of days. I will try my best to get some cute Christmas related pictures of him up.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are some long overdue pictures of Master Chief!

He got a bath this day.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww. I just love him.  He is so cute. Great photos by the way.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Some photos of Chief I took today.


----------

